# pango-1.40.4 wont compile



## nedry (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi during a portmaster upgrade command i get the following error message: 
	
	



```
Command '[u'/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.40.4/pango/tmp-introspectUSWouT/Pango-1.0', u'--introspect-dump=/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.40.4/pango/tmp-introspectUSWouT/functions.txt,/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.40.4/pango/tmp-introspectUSWouT/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status 1
gmake[6]: *** [/usr/local/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/Makefile.introspection:156: Pango-1.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.40.4/pango'
gmake[5]: *** [Makefile:1299: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.40.4/pango'
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:1042: all] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.40.4/pango'
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:580: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.40.4'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:469: all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.40.4'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango

===>>> make build failed for x11-toolkits/pango
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for pango-1.38.0_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
how to do i fix this?
nedry


----------



## getopt (Apr 29, 2017)

nedry said:


> during a portmaster upgrade


I see you are using Portmaster. You might try ports-mgmt/synth or ports-mgmt/poudriere for building ports. They are much more reliable and do not affect the live system as the packages built are installed from a local repository. There is a little work necessary to get this up and running, but after that maintenance of the ports makes less headaches and it is fun if you have to update multiple systems.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 30, 2017)

devel/glib20 has an update today to version 2.50.2_1,1.
If you have not make this update maybe this could cause the error.


----------

